# An update on Orion.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

He's HUGE! He's bigger than Chase who is (if I remember correct) 3 months older. He's already trying to breed Heidi. (she's taller though, lol) I only managed to get one good pic though. He didn't want to pose by himself so I "bribed" him. :angel2:










What do you all think of him?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is really nice and has a handsome flash ..........  :shades: :thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a nice looking guy! And look at those spots! :shocked: :drool:


----------



## artsy_farmgirl (Mar 1, 2008)

He's got awesome spots and really nice face markings to go with it. He looks very nicely put together, and sounds like he'll be quite the buck. I bet he'll be quite impressive when he grows up.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

oh my! he's still a doll.. but now he's more like a Ken doll.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

He is gorgeous and built very nicely!!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone! :greengrin: I love him to death. I can't wait to see what he and Lyric give me!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa.....you have one VERY nicely put together boy there!! He is really long and I like his sharp withers....those spots are icing on the cake! 

I can't wait to see what he gives you either :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Crissa, He is beautiful. Congratulations. :stars:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

He is looking to be quite the buck! :drool:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Crissa!! He is SO handsome!! I love him!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I love his spots! Very handsome guy...


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Aww isn't he sweet - all lit up!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone! He is such a brat though! I just weaned him and screamed his head off. I'm pretty sure he's the loudest goat I own. :roll: I love him though.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I love his taaaaiiiil!!!
can I haff his taaaiiiillll??? :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Very handsome-oh that color, just love it!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! :greengrin:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

what a darling!


----------

